# New Picture



## crackerjackjack (Apr 27, 2008)

Here is a picture that my daughter got today. Isn't she just adorable.


----------



## gibsongrrl (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness! So cute!!!





-Kristie


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 27, 2008)

A-w-w-w-w-w!











Congrats,BTW.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 27, 2008)

AWWWWWWW









She is just to cute for words..I LOVE her little tuff of white. She is adorable.


----------



## tifflunn (Apr 27, 2008)

Precious! What is her name???


----------



## Chico (Apr 27, 2008)

What a cute baby!

chico


----------



## Emily's mom (Apr 28, 2008)

She is absolutely beautiful!!That face, those ears, and the white fluff, priceless


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Apr 30, 2008)

Every time I look at this picture of Cadi, I smile



She is just precious





p.s. I might have to come over your way and see her sometime


----------



## Basketmiss (May 2, 2008)

What an ADORABLE girl Cadi is!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 5, 2008)

Awww, she is so sweet!!! Love her white fluff!! It will be neat to watch her grow!


----------



## ookpik (May 8, 2008)

that's the cutest little creature I've every seen!

sam


----------



## ~Karen~ (May 15, 2008)

What a cute little fuzz ball. Love her white bangs


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG!!! A fluff ball! I LOOOOVE her!!!!





Jessi


----------

